# Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...



## alex28 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe seit 3 Jahren nun ein Teich mit ca. 5000 Liter Volumen.
Ich habe das Problem das meine Teichpflanzen einfach nicht wachsen.
Im eretsen Jahre habe ich verschiedene Pflanzen eingesetzt die sind dann auch einigermaßen
gewachsen. Im zweiten und dritten Jahr sind über den Winter schon einige Pflanzen eingegangen die ich dann durch neue wieder ersetzt habe.
Vom ersten Jahr habe ich 3 __ Teichrosen die hatten anfangs auch schöne große Blätter.
Dieses Jahr blüht sie, aber die Blätter haben nur einen Durchmesser von ca. 5 cm.
Sie sind einfach mikrig. Dann habe ich dieses Jahr eine schöne wirklich große
und gut angewachsenen Froschlöffen bekommen. Sie hatte wirklich große schöne Blätter
nun __ merk ich wie auch hier die Blätter auf einmal kleiner werden. Auch die neue
Wasserlilie bekommt schon wieder kleinere Blätter wie ich sie gekauft habe.

Warum ist das so ?   Wasserwerte KH 4   Angeschlossen ist ein UV klärer, das Wasser ist klar, aber ich habe mäßigen Fadenalgenwuchs.

Gruß Alexander


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo Alex,

was hast du denn für ein Substrat? Sind die Pflanzen in Töpfen/Körben etc.? Hast du noch ein paar mehr Wasserwerte? Nur KH ist ein bissl wenig 
Liegt dein Teich im Schatten oder in der Sonne? Sind Fische drin, die die Pflanzen ev. fressen?
Welche Pflanzen hast du noch?
Bei mir ist es auch so, dass der __ Froschlöffel, den ich gekauft hab, nicht mehr so riesige Blätter schiebt, wie er zu Beginn hatte. Ich denke, die gekauften Pflanzen werden einfach mit mächtig Dünger herangezogen.
Aja, und Fotos sehen wir immer gerne, auch von mickernden Pflanzen


----------



## alex28 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo Dany

der Teich steht fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Die Pflanze im Bachlauf bekommt auch immer kleinere Blätter,
die Pflanze ist geschützt vor der Sonne. Das sind zwar neue kleine Blätter aber trotzdem sie werden nicht mehr größer.  Ausserdem habe ich schon das ganze Jagr Algen im Teich. Die haften nicht irgendwo, sondern liegen einfach nur auf den Steinen drauf. Sie zersetzen sich beim anfassen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo Alex,

Du hast ja eigentlich nur nakte Folie und ein paar Körbe, das sind nicht unbedingt gute Bedingungen für Pflanzen. Und so viele davon hast du ja auch nicht.

Die Seerose würde ich mir als erstes mal vornehmen. Neu Pflanzen, düngen und dann erst einmal nicht so tief stellen. Und vor allem so, dass sie Platz hat. Also einen großen Pflanzkorb nehmen, damit sie sich ein wenig ausbreiten kann.

Was ich überhaupt nicht sehe sind Unterwasserpflanzen. Die wären aber sehr wichtig.  Viele Pflanzen werden vom Handel zwar für recht große Wassertiefen angegeben, wachsen aber erst richtig gut im seichten Wasser oder im Sumpf. Meine Sumpfdotterblumen wachsen erst richtig, nachdem ich sie nicht mehr im Wasser stehen habe, sondern im Sumpfbeet.

Vielleicht ist es ja noch möglich, im Flachwasser Sand als Substrat einzubringen, dann könntest du dort noch Pflanzen ansiedeln, die mit weniger Substrat klarkommen, wie __ Seekanne oder __ Wasserstern.

Ich habe bei mir mit Steinen eine kleine Zone abgegrenzt und mit Sand gefüllt. Das bedeutete zwar für einige Tage trübes Wasser, aber danach hatte ich eine kleine Sumpfzone. Auch Ufermatten sollten dir beim Bepflanzen behilflich sein. Bei mir wachsen darauf viele Flachwurzler wie Sumpfvergissmeinicht, __ Nadelkraut, __ Pfennigkraut oder auch __ Brunnenkresse. Diese bilden auch sehr schöne Schwimmteppiche.

Dein Fadenalgenproblem könnte von deinen Fischen kommen, die du scheinbar in letzter Zeit eingesetzt hast. Auf Dauer wird das sicherlich ein Problem werden.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## alex28 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo Heiko

ich habe immer wieder Unterwasserpflanzen gekauft, aber die sind immer verkümmert
und auch hier habe ich das Problem, dass Sie nicht wachsen. Ich finde auch das die Pflanzen die man im Handel kaufen kann einfach zu klein und mikrich. Die Körbe waren am anfang mal Voll mit Pflanzen. Ich werde jetzt also mal die Seerose neu einpflanzen.

Gruß alex


----------



## danyvet (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

aber ohne substrat wachsen auch wasserpflanzen nicht, außer so schwimmpflanzen wie wasserhyazinthe usw. am besten soll ein lehm-sand-gemisch sein


----------



## alex28 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo zusammen

was nehmt ihr genau für Erde in die Körbe rein ?
Es gibt ja unterschiedliches zeugs. Ich hatte anfangs was das sieht aus wie normale Blumenerde mit viel Sand, jetzt habe ich was von Lehmkugeln gelesen.
Was kommt den nun genau in die Körbe wo den Pflanzen dann auch genügend
Nährstoffe gibt ?

Danke Gruß Alex


----------



## Surfer Joe (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo Alex,

der pH Wert wäre mal sehr interessant, denn das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. 
In meinem Teich ist die KH  genau so niedrig wie bei Dir, einhergehend mit einem hohen pH Wert.
Meine Vermutung: Die Algen entziehen dem Wasser das für den Pflanzenwuchs das nötige CO2 
und der pH Wert steigt an. An einen Nährstoffmangel glaube ich nicht. Hab's ausprobiert mit Teich-Wasserpflanzendünger (in Pulverform für ALLE Wasserpflanzen), Resultat: __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest mickerte genauso wie vorher.

Ich kenne das vom Aquarium her. Das Wasser aus der Leitung hat in unserer Region einen pH Wert von 8 und eine KH von 4. Wenn ich die CO2 Anlage ausschalte, wachsen die Pflanzen nur kümmerlich und die Algen spriessen. Gebe ich nun soviel CO2 hinzu, dass der pH Wert konstant  auf 7 bleibt, dann wachsen die Pflanzen wie Unkraut, Algen = null.

Nun kann man im Teich keine solche Anlage installieren, das wäre wohl zu aufwendig und zu teuer, ich denke da eher an eine pH Senkung durch Hinzugabe von Regenwasser plus Karbonatbildner damit die KH nicht unter 4 sinkt. Jetzt warte ich auf viel Regen


Gruß
Bert


----------



## danyvet (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

also mein Teich hat einen pH-Wert so um die 6.5 - 6.8 und die Pflanzen wachsen trotzdem nicht so toll. __ Wasserpest wuchert zwar eher, aber die anderen Pflanzen wachsen nur mäßig. Außer die Seerose, die wuchert heuer erstmals. Aber z.b. __ Froschbiss geht mir ein, __ Seekanne hat nur 3 1€ große Blätter, Ufersegge ist eher hellgrüngelblich, __ Hechtkraut hat auch immer nur 4-5 Blätter, heuer noch keine einzige Blüte usw...
Am pH-Wert kanns also auch nicht liegen. Und was auch komisch ist: Meine Teststreifen zeigen mir bei KH und GH so um die 7-10 an und trotzdem macht die Wasserpest jede Menge biogene Entkalkung. Bei so einem niedrigen pH müsste doch genügend CO2 vorhanden sein, oder?


----------



## Surfer Joe (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hi Dany,

tja, wenn bei mir wenigstens die __ Wasserpest wuchern würde, dann wäre ich ja schon froh.

Du hast ideale pH und KH Werte und trotzdem biogene Entkalkung? Jetzt wird's echt rätselhaft.
Du hast recht, CO2 müsste genügend vorhanden sein. 
Wie sieht's denn bei Dir aus mit Algen? Wann hast Du den ph Wert gemessen, morgens oder abend's?

Das komische an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich einem Bekannten in der Nachbarschaft vor einigen Jahren einen Teich angelegt habe, mit exakt den gleichen Voraussetzungen wie bei mir
(sonnig, die selbe Teicherde,  das selbe Ausgangswasser), dort wächst alles prächtig. Da fällt man glatt vom Glauben ab.

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## danyvet (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo Bert,

ich hab zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten gemessen, mal morgens, mal mittags, mal spätnachmittags, ist immer so in dem Bereich.
Ja, ich kann mir das auch nicht erklären. Aber es MUSS wohl biogene Entkalkung sein, denn es ist so sandige Ablagerung auf den WP-Blättern, außer ganz an den frischesten Blättern an der Spitze. Ich hab mir das Zeug mal unterm Mikroskop angesehen und es sieht genauso aus wie Sand (Bausand), nur die Kristalle sind viel kleiner.


----------



## Surfer Joe (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo Dany,

hört sich wirklich nach biogener Entkalkung an. Wie genau sind Deine Teststreifen?

Das habe ich mal beim __ Laichkraut (Potamogeton lucens) beobachtet. Bis Juni wuchs es prächtig, dann kam das Sandmännchen und vorbei war es mit der Pracht. Es wurde unansehnlich braun, so als würde es absterben, trieb aber im nächsten Jahr  wieder aus.

Wie schaut es denn bei Dir mit Algen aus? Auf dem Bild ist Dein Teich ja kristallklar (wie bei mir).
In meinem Teich wächst eine dünne Schicht fädiger Algen auf den Folienwänden. Wie sollen die auch verschwinden, wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht wachsen?

Hab's vor 3 Jahren mal mit "Algenstopp" ausprobiert. Laut Hersteller ist das Mittel rein biologisch, die Algen würden sich "überfressen" und dann absterben. Hatte schon an ein Wunder geglaubt, denn anschliessend wuchsen __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest richtig gut, neue Blätter vom __ Hechtkraut waren satt grün. Nach ca. 3 Wochen die Ernüchterung: Fadenalgen in Massen, sogar im Winter. In diesem Mittel ist also ausser dem Algennährstoff noch etwas drin, was den Pflanzen fehlt, nur was? Reiner Wasserpflanzendünger hilft in meinem Fall jedenfalls nicht.

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## danyvet (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo Bert,

das Profilbild ist ein altes. Mein Wasser ist jetzt nicht mehr klar, aber nicht wegen Schwebealgen, sondern wegen Rädertierchen!!! 
Fadenalgen hab ich im Flachwasserbereich ein paar, aber hält sich in Grenzen.
Ob meine Teststreifen genau sind, weiß ich nicht... Ich hab die von eSHa
Aber kümmern tut die WP trotz biogener Entkalkung nicht. Im Gegenteil, das ist eine der wenigen Pflanzen, die bei mir relativ wuchern. Und blühen tut sie auch


----------



## Surfer Joe (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hi Dany,

Rädertierchen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen, sie sind doch nützlich, fressen Algen und Bakterien, oder?

Freu Dich, dass die __ Wasserpest blüht und die Seerosen gut wachsen, scheint sich doch alles zum positiven hin einzupendeln. Natur braucht ihre Zeit, nur in meinem Teich braucht sie ewig oder andernfalls dauert's noch länger

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## danyvet (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Ja, ich freu mich eh. Die "schönen" Pflanzen könnten halt ein bissl mehr wuchern und vor allem schöneres grün haben  
Die Rädertierchen fressen aber nur Schwebealgen, und die hab ich nicht so wirklich. Zumindest nicht so viele, dass man sie als Mensch erkennen kann, auch unterm Mikroskop waren in ca. 1 ml (in lauter kleine Tropfen aufgeteilt), vielleicht grad mal 2 einzelne Algen. Frag mich eh, wovon die sich im Moment ernähren... aber wird wohl noch genügend da sein. Ich werd demnächst mal eine Doku drüber machen, mit Filmchen auf youtube und Fotos von mikroskopischen Bildern. Muss ich aber alles erst zsammsuchen. Hoffe, es interessiert dann auch wen


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Ganz sicher, liebe Dany!
Ich denke, dass hier doch mehr gelesen wird, als man Schreiber erwarten kann, mir geht es jedenfalls so, wirklich Erhellendes könnte ich dazu nicht beitragen , aber interessant ist es allemal! Man wird ja nicht dümmer und je mehr man weiß, desto weniger Fehler braucht man zu machen.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo Dany,

auf Deine Doku freue ich mich schon sehr!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## danyvet (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht ...*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Na, dann, für die nächsten Tage ist eh schlechtes Wetter angesagt, mal schauen, wie weit ich heute abend komm  Falls ich das Video nicht bearbeiten kann, stell ich halt einfach die Rohfassung auf youtube. Muss ja keinen Oscar gewinnen 
edit: aber erwartet euch bitte nicht zu viel! Eine 45minütige Universum-Sendung wirds nicht


----------

